# Google- Dementia drug demonstrates efficacy, safety in CPPS patients - Modern Medicine



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Dementia drug demonstrates efficacy, safety in CPPS patientsModern Medicine, NJRecent research suggests similarities in the etiology and pathologic mechanisms of chronic pelvic pain *syndrome* (CPPS) and pain syndromes such as migraine and *irritable bowel* disease (*IBS*). The findings may lead to a new treatment approach for CPPS, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

